# Think---Say



## MommaMia214

Ok ladies (and gents), we have ALL done it. Your in the grocery store and you see an adorable baby. You ask for the babys name and you praise it while secretly thinking something else. Sometimes your thoughts match your words, other times, you are being very kind to the mother of that child while hoping they cant read minds. 

I thought it would be funny to come up with a name and have the next person tell us what they would SAY to you, and what they would be secretly THINKing. Be honest!! Cuz we all know our minds are honest!! Just be prepared if you put a name you like or already named your child that the next person may not fancy it, and its ok...not everyone will like the names you come up...Also, if it is a unisex name, or a name you think might raise gender questions, just put the gender down next to the name. 

So the threads should look like this...

1. The Name ahead of you
2. SAY: .....
3. THINK: .....
4. Next name

I'll start with a name I heard in the store today...

*Maximus Bartholomew*
*SAY:* Wow, what a strong name!
*THINK:* Yeah if we lived in ancient Greece!! :dohh:
*Next Name:* Anthony James


----------



## silver_dimond

Anthony James
Say: that's my nephews name! 
Think: How weird is that 

(Can't believe u put my nephews name down even tho most of the time he gets AJ.lol

Next name: Finley David


----------



## bumblebeexo

Say: I love the name Finley, it's not common here either!

Think: I do genuinely like the name

Next name: Alfie James


----------



## Mummy2B21

bumblebeexo said:


> Say: I love the name Finley, it's not common here either!
> 
> Think: I do genuinely like the name
> 
> Next name: Alfie James

SAY: That's so cute!
THINK: For a cowboy!

Next name: Jessica Jean


----------



## maidelyn

Say: It suits her!
Think: Yeah if she's going to grow up to be porn star
Next: Theodore James


----------



## Premomt

Theodore James

Say: what cute nicknames he'll have! Theo, Teddy, T.J....
Think: I kinda like Theo...

Next: Claudia Avery


----------



## PocoHR

Premomt said:


> Theodore James
> 
> Say: what cute nicknames he'll have! Theo, Teddy, T.J....
> Think: I kinda like Theo...
> 
> Next: Claudia Avery

Say: I like that, my Grandfather is named Claude, its so cute
Think: Claudia reminds me of the babysitter club books, and avery is just a little overused (imo)

Next: Samuel Nathan


----------



## MamaHix1409

Samuel Nathan

Say - Oh wow, Nathan is our sons name :thumbup:

Think - Samuel makes it sound very biblical. :winkwink:

Nathan Andrew


----------



## bumblebeexo

*Nathan Andrew*

Say: I like it!
Think: What a nice name :)
Next: Olivia Rose


----------



## juicyfruity

Olivia Rose
Say: That's so cute! 
Think: I really love that name, I wish it weren't so common!


----------



## juicyfruity

Oh forgot! Next

Sarah Kate


----------



## Mummy2B21

Say: Thats a nice name you dont hear many baby sarahs now.
Think; cute name but a litle plain.

Avalon Grace


----------



## Butterfly89

Avalon Grace
Say: That is beautiful. It's a unique combination of modern and traditional, and so pretty!
Think: Same as say in this case! Grace is my middle name choice too if I have a girl. :3
Levi Alexander

((This is a really fun idea, btw. ^_^))


----------



## kassiaethne

Say: that's a strong name, I like it
Think: for a pair of jeans....

Kent Curry


----------



## maidelyn

Say: That's unusual
Think: wow an english county and spicy food - wtf were you smoking?! :p

Angharad mair


----------



## juicyfruity

say: woah, what country is that name from? how do you spell it? 
think: wow. i'm not really fond of foreign names in an english speaking country unless they are easy to pronounce. but would i sound offensive if i said that? how do i say that name again?


----------



## MommaMia214

whats ur next name? lol


----------



## MommaMia214

OK, ill post a next name then lol...

Lacey Alexis


----------



## xcharx

Lacey Alexis
Say : Aww that's cute!!
Think : not my cup of tea but pretty 

Next name - hayley mae

Cx


----------



## discoclare

juicyfruity said:


> say: woah, what country is that name from? how do you spell it?
> think: wow. i'm not really fond of foreign names in an english speaking country unless they are easy to pronounce. but would i sound offensive if i said that? how do i say that name again?

LOL ^Angharad is Welsh, so it isn't technically a foreign name in the UK!

Back to thread:
Lacey Alexis

Say: What a sweet name
Think: We used to have a cat called Lacey, I'm not sure about it on a baby!

Next name:
Thea Muse


----------



## silver_dimond

Say: Prettyy name very unusual 
Think: I do like the first name and do think its pretty but realy dont lol the middle name 

Kayla Grace


----------



## MommaMia214

OK there were 2 at the same time, so ill do the skipped name as well..

Hayley Mae

Say: Awww, thats adorable
Think: that is a really cute name!!


Kayla Grace

Say: Pretty!!
Think: Pretty!!

Next name: Jennifer Lynne


----------



## bassdesire

Jennifer Lynn

Say: a great go to name
Think: Hmmmm. Sounds like two first names

Next name:
Teagan Rose


----------



## thankful2012

Say: what a sweet name. 
Think: Thea is ok Muse not my thing....

Next name:
Addley Brielle


----------



## MommaMia214

Addley Brielle

Say: O wow, I like that, its different
Think: a little too different for my liking

Next: Hannah Bailey


----------



## Sapphire83

Say: That's a cute name!
Think: I want some Bailey's now...

Next name: Leah Madeleine


----------



## MommaMia214

Leah Madeleine

Say: Adorable!!
Think: i really do like it

Next: Brianna Nicole


----------



## Sapphire83

Brianna Nicole

Say: What a lovely name!
Think: Sounds like Rihanna. *makes mental note to update her playlist*

Next name: Sebastian James


----------



## miss cakes

sebastion james
say aw love the name sebastion
think i love the name sebastion but james is so boring!

clayton beau


----------



## Sapphire83

Clayton Beau

Say: I like it.
Think: Not!

Next name: Victoria Kaye


----------



## J04NN4

Victoria Kaye

Say: Lovely!
Think: A really pretty name but a little plain for me.

Next name: Felix James


----------



## Mummy2B21

Say: Ah that's cute you don't hear of many Felix's.
Think: Probably because it makes everyone think of cat food lol.

Leila Jade


----------



## Sapphire83

Leila Jade

Say: Such a lovely name!
Think: Such a lovely name!

Next name: Liam Alexander


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Aw that's lovely and classic
Think: Lovely and classic!

Angus George


----------



## Lilicat

Angus George 

*Say *- That is different, he will be the only one in his class (said in a positive tone not a bitchy one)
*Think* - As much as I don't like Angus at least it is a real name not made up rubbish and George is wonderful


William James


----------



## MommaMia214

William James

Say: Awww, 2 names that will never go out of style!
Think: Willy Nilly!! lol 

Kaelyn Elizabeth


----------



## skc22

Kaelyn Elizabeth

Say: Aww that is nice
Think: Nice but not a name I would choose

Tabitha Jade


----------



## maidelyn

Say: Cool, very retro!
Think: Yeah after the kid in bewitched or was it your cat?!! Tabby for short...poor child! 

Alfie Zachary (my neighbour's baby!)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

maidelyn said:


> Say: Cool, very retro!
> Think: Yeah after the kid in bewitched or was it your cat?!! Tabby for short...poor child!
> 
> Alfie Zachary (my neighbour's baby!)

Alfie Zachary: 

Say - really cute
Think: Alfie is too popular for my liking but Zachary is gorgeous, love it!

See the problem, for me with this thread is that if I put an actual name I'm considering I think I'm a bit too over emotional at the moment to not have the reaction effect me haha! So I'm gonna have to put fake name that I'm not really considering but I do like :wacko:

So: Jessica Caroline


----------



## Mammatotwo

MrsBandEgglet said:


> maidelyn said:
> 
> 
> Say: Cool, very retro!
> Think: Yeah after the kid in bewitched or was it your cat?!! Tabby for short...poor child!
> 
> Alfie Zachary (my neighbour's baby!)
> 
> Alfie Zachary:
> 
> Say - really cute
> Think: Alfie is too popular for my liking but Zachary is gorgeous, love it!
> 
> See the problem, for me with this thread is that if I put an actual name I'm considering I think I'm a bit too over emotional at the moment to not have the reaction effect me haha! So I'm gonna have to put fake name that I'm not really considering but I do like :wacko:
> 
> So: Jessica CarolineClick to expand...

Say: Oh Jessica is my sister;s name, she goes my Jessie though.
Think: Love the name Jessica, not sure about Caroline. 

Name- Natalia Jade


----------



## Lilicat

Natalia Jade


Say - That is lovely. 
Think - That is is lovely and also wonder if she was born at Christmas (Natalie/Natalia mean born at Christmas time). 


Thomas David


----------



## hubblybubbly

Thomas David

Say- that's a strong name
Think - but a bit dull

Autumn rae


----------



## The Alchemist

hubblybubbly said:


> Thomas David
> 
> Say- that's a strong name
> Think - but a bit dull
> 
> Autumn rae

Say: Autumn Rae. What a cool name!
Think: Cool name! 

Azaylia Rose


----------



## skc22

Azaylia Rose

Say: Wow pretty name
Think: It is actually really nice. Not common but very pretty. And I am biased towards Rose

Malachi Luke


----------



## MummyPony

Malachai Luke

Say - wow that's really unusual
Think - but I really dislike it!

Name: Amelia Darcy


----------



## edigirl82

Say: oh that's gorgeous!
Think: you've used 2 of my favourites!

Erin Elizabeth


----------



## xcharx

Say - that's different 
Think - mm not keen on erin!!

Marcus Lee

Cx


----------



## thankful2012

Marcus Lee
Say- What a handsome name!
Think- I think I like it.

Maddox Kade


----------



## The Alchemist

@Maddox Kade
Say: oh I love Maddox. Kade is cool too, never met anyone name Kade.
Think: what a cool name, kade, kade, kade.....hmm...sounds cool

Kellan Brett


----------



## this_is_me

Name: Kellan Brett
Say: Sounds like a sportscaster to me
Think: Whats with these Twilight names (Kellan Lutz)

Next: Theodore William


----------



## Abigailly

Theodore William

Say: That's lovely, traditional.

Think: Cute, he'll be 17, introduce himself to his crush while he does something manly like picture her naked and she'll turn round and say 'that's so cute, I can call you Teddy'. 

Next: Annabelle Sarah


----------



## Jleanne

Annabelle Sarah

say: Awww thats really pretty
Think: I love annabelle really feminine and pretty but sarah is boring

Next name:

Knight Finley


----------



## edigirl82

Say "wow, unusual!"
Think "Knight? Umm no, but love Finley!

Angus George


----------



## MummyPony

Say - that's interesting!

Think - reminds me of a burger king burger! But love George (if we have a boy it will be George!)

New name: Winifred Evelyn


----------



## hubblybubbly

Winifred Evelyn

Say - Evelyn is lovely and Winnie is cute!
Think - overall sounds like my nans name...but Winnie is nice.

Sebastian george


----------



## xcharx

Sebastian george, 
Say - Aww 
Think - wasn't Sebastian the crab in little mermaid? 

Keisha Marie 

Cx


----------



## skc22

Keisha Marie

Say: What an interesting name!
Think: Keisha sounds a little too porn star, and Marie means bitter :/

Tilly Rose


----------



## juicyfruity

say: that name is really nice, i love the 'marie' part 
think: keisha reminds me of a quiche. not a good nn? 

Rebecca Rose


----------



## threemakefive

Say- how cute that's my mil first name
Think- too common...

Fawkes Finneus


----------



## The Alchemist

Say: aw that's different
Think: reminds me of a character in children's books 

Molly Cher


----------



## MummyPony

Fawkes Finnius (lol) is the not from Harry potter! 

Sorry I know someone already answered but LOL!!!


----------



## xcharx

Molly cher 
Say - Aww like the singer cher? 
Think - not a fan!! 

Declan ray 

Cx


----------



## Mom To 2

say: I have never heard that name.

Think: sounds like a caveman, but Ray is cool.

Jaxson Kyle


----------



## juicyfruity

Say: Oh! How lovely!

Think: Oh good god... What's happened to the education system... X! WHY X! 

Arsia Joanne


----------



## Sapphire83

Arsia Joanne

Say: Wow, definitely a unique name! 
Think: Arsia? Really...??! Joanne is lovely though.

juicyfruity- did you mean Asia by any chance?


Next name: Ryan Alexander


----------



## The Alchemist

@Ryan Alexander
Say: "Great name..."
Think: "But I know too many Ryan Alexanders, too many Ryans, and too many Alexanders.....what redundant coincidence is this?"

Lincoln Slade


----------



## Hope7590

Lincon Slade

Say: aww thats a really unique name 
Think: Sounds like they should be running for president 

Fyfe Graham


----------



## xcharx

Fyfe graham 
Say - that's different 
Think - I really like it! 

Tiarna Ann
Cx


----------



## MummyKK

Say: what a lovely unusual name

Think: not sure if its unusual in a good way.

Next: isabella katie


----------



## Sapphire83

Isabella Katie

Say: Aw, what a pretty name!
Think: I really like it, though I would prefer the middle name to be Kate instead. 


Next name: Victoria Belle


----------



## LillyLee

Victoria Belle

SAY: I love the name Victoria, it's so proper and has so many nicknames.

Think: I wish I didn't know a Victoria already so I could consider this name for my little girl.

Next Name: Annabelle Fiona


----------



## Mom To 2

Say: I love the name Annabelle!

Think: Annabelle is a great name, add it to the list! But Fiona...um, watch Shrek much?

Paige Carlee


----------



## xcharx

Paige carlee 
Say - love it!! 
Think - really cute girly names

Malakai Austin 

Cx


----------



## maidelyn

Say Interesting combination of traditional and modern
Think: "you can ring my beeeeeelllllllllllllllllll...ring my bell" now who sang that??

Evan James


----------



## Sapphire83

Evan James

Say: Love it! 
Think: I really do!


Next name: Haley Nicole


----------



## thankful2012

Haley Nicole
Say- That's a pretty name!
Think[ It is pretty just to normal for me lol.

Kinsly Rhiannon


----------



## fides

Kinsly Rhiannon 

Say: Congratulations!
Think: I have no idea how I would even spell something like that.

Michaela Grace


----------



## Jeninpa

fides said:


> Kinsly Rhiannon
> 
> Say: Congratulations!
> Think: I have no idea how I would even spell something like that.
> 
> Michaela Grace

Say: Awww, how cute!

Think: Adorable & I wish I didn't hear it so much or I'd use it,lol. 


Zuzana Elina (1 of a friends triplets,lol)


----------



## The Alchemist

@Zuzana Elina
Say: Aw that's cute
Think: Not really feeling both Z's but still cute names

Avanti Ray (unisex names)


----------



## Mammatotwo

Avanti Ray

Say- oh what a cute baby
think- yeek! boy or girl boy or girl crap just say baby. Really do not like the name. 

Name- Madeline Grace


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Aw lovely, so feminine
Think: As above - it's going on my list!

Sophie Adele


----------



## katieeandbump

edigirl82 said:


> Say: Aw lovely, so feminine
> Think: As above - it's going on my list!
> 
> Sophie Adele

Sophie Adele

Say: Oh i like the combination together
Think: Adele (instantling think of the singer and hope the child doesnt also turn out fat.

Isabelle Audrey


----------



## Mom To 2

Say: what a beautiful name!

Think: Beautiful, but Isabelle is way overused. Just told my mom yesterday I love it, but every other girl in our church nursery is some variation of it.

Trevor William


----------



## xcharx

Trevor William 
say - that's a strong name!
Think - very traditional! I like it though 

lacey-rae 

Cx


----------



## Happy_mama

lacey-rae

say: thats lovely!
think: love the name lacey!

Lucy Rose


----------



## Beckys1990

Lucy Rose

Say- Rose is the MIL name, such a shame cause it's nice!
Think- Ergh evil witch is now in my head again!

Robyn-grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ETA: cross posted


----------



## Happy_mama

Lilly-Mae

Say: Very pretty!
Think: Very pretty but so many Lily-Mae's everywhere

Rory Alexander


----------



## Beckys1990

Rory Alexander 

Say- Love Rory want my boy to be named it
Think- but everyone's being horrible about it! :(

I'll do mine again lol 
Robyn-Grace


----------



## Happy_mama

Robyn-Grace

say: love it
think: fab name

Kara Nicole


----------



## Happy_mama

Beckys1990 said:


> Rory Alexander
> 
> Say- Love Rory want my boy to be named it
> Think- but everyone's being horrible about it! :(
> 
> I'll do mine again lol
> Robyn-Grace

Don't listen to what other people think. It's YOUR child :flower: Love Rory too x


----------



## Mom To 2

Kara Nicole
say: What a beautiful name!

Think: Love it

Jaxon Benjamin


----------



## The Alchemist

Say: wow, that's a strong classic name
Think: like it a lot. And really love the nickname Benjie from Benjamin, but this name has various nn.

Wesley Kaden


----------



## Jeninpa

The Alchemist said:


> Say: wow, that's a strong classic name
> Think: like it a lot. And really love the nickname Benjie from Benjamin, but this name has various nn.
> 
> Wesley Kaden

Say: Wesley is my 1st sons middle name & Cayden is my 2nd sons name! I love it!

Think: Same as above,lol. 


Tayla Nichole


----------



## The Alchemist

Jeninpa said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Say: wow, that's a strong classic name
> Think: like it a lot. And really love the nickname Benjie from Benjamin, but this name has various nn.
> 
> Wesley Kaden
> 
> Say: Wesley is my 1st sons middle name & Cayden is my 2nd sons name! I love it!
> 
> Think: Same as above,lol.
> 
> 
> Tayla NicholeClick to expand...

:cloud9::flower:


----------



## fides

Tayla Nichole

Say: She's so cute! :)
Think: The only Tayla I know of is from that geek show Stargate that my husband loves.

Evan James


----------



## thankful2012

Evan James
Say- I love the name Evan!
Think- Same as above.

Shelby Christine


----------



## Mom To 2

thankful2012 said:


> Evan James
> Say- I love the name Evan!
> Think- Same as above.
> 
> Shelby Christine

Say: awww thats a sweet name!

Think: love it, Shelby is one of my favs, but my cousin got it for her daughter before I did. Bummer. I like Christine also.

Makayla Love


----------



## Sapphire83

Makayla Love

Say: I like it, it's different.
Think: Nah...


Next name: Maya Valerie


----------



## maidelyn

Say: Is it May-a or mai-a?
Think: I like Maia rather than maya but still nice, bet valerie was grandma 

Louise Jane


----------



## katherinegrey

Louise Jane

Say: That's lovely
Think: How boring!

Next name: Riley Christopher


----------



## The Alchemist

Riley Christopher
Say: "oooh cuteness"
Think: "riley is cute and christopher is handsome"

Avion Gage


----------



## AngelofTroy

Avion Gage
Say: "How unusual!"
Think: "are they even names?"

Charlie Joseph


----------



## xcharx

Charlie Joseph 
Say - cute names! 
Think - Charlie is starting to grow on me 

Kylie sky 

Cx


----------



## Hope7590

Kylie Skye

Say: aww how cute
Think: Dont like the name Skye at all 

Maeve Belle


----------



## thankful2012

Maeve Belle

Say- That's a unique name!
Think- Really not digging it I don't think its bad just not for me.

Background on the name I am about to put I would never name a child this this is a name my mother wanted to name me glad she was talked out of it the Middle name no so bad the first oh my.

Belladonna Devon


----------



## xcharx

Belladonna devon 
Say - wow how did u think of that?! 
Think - Blimey what a mouthful 

Lilianna zoe


----------



## The Alchemist

Lilianna Zoe
Say: what lovely and cute names!
Think: I like both but prefer zoe first. Btw, I'm biased towards Zoe, my lo's name :)

Caspian Alexander (yes, was inspired by the Narnia books and character Prince Caspian)


----------



## edigirl82

Say: ah wow, unusual! But lovely!
Think: I actually really like it!!

Darcie Belle


----------



## The Alchemist

edigirl82 said:


> Say: ah wow, unusual! But lovely!
> Think: I actually really like it!!

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## ChezTunes

Darcie Belle.

SAY: "Aww, how beautiful!"
THINK: They're not too bad. I like Darcie but I know too many.

*Dexter John.*


----------



## Bentlee

ChezTunes said:


> Darcie Belle.
> 
> SAY: "Aww, how beautiful!"
> THINK: They're not too bad. I like Darcie but I know too many.
> 
> *Dexter John.*

Dexter John

SAY: "What a strong name. He will probably grow up and be a real man!"
THINK: Have they watched the tv-show "Dexter" too many times?

Marissa Rose


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Oh, how nice and girlie
Think: Like Rose but Marissa's not for me.

Margaret Anne


----------



## The Alchemist

Margaret Anne
Say: classic and ladylike
Think: it is.. Not that its bad. But it isn't my taste either, however they both flow nicely in rhythm.

Frankie Gracelyn


----------



## Heather212

Frankie Gracelyn

Say: What a unique name!
Think: Not for me but I've heard stranger names.

Andrew Christian


----------



## Hope7590

Andrew Christian 

Say "ah isnt that a classic name"
Think "i like Christian but Andrew sounds a bit middle aged 

Noah James


----------



## LillyLee

Noah James

Say: I've always liked Biblical names
Think: Although Noah's getting a bit too popular lately.

Vivien Faye


----------



## Sapphire83

Vivien Faye

Say: Aw, that's a lovely name!
Think: It really is! Especially Faye. 

Next name: Ruben Daniel


----------



## fides

Ruben Daniel

Say: congratulations!! 
Think: Makes me hungry for a sammich...

Next name: Rachel Felicity _ (actually a real name a friend of mine just chose)_


----------



## Heather212

Rachel Felicity

Say: What a pretty name!
Think: I actually do like it a lot. Felicity is one of the names I'm considering.

Marie Therese


----------



## Mammatotwo

Heather212 said:


> Rachel Felicity
> 
> Say: What a pretty name!
> Think: I actually do like it a lot. Felicity is one of the names I'm considering.
> 
> Marie Therese

Say: That is my aunty's name!
Think: Pretty plain, not for me.

New name: Elianna Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

*Elianna Jade*

Say:- Aw thats cute, will suit her all throught her life
Think:- I really do like it but something about it doesn't sit well hhmmm

(pet hate of mine is names that saound like they will only suit a person when they are younger, someone i know has a daughter called Sparkle - cute maybe (should have been a NN IMO) but can you imagine a middla aged woman called Sparkle ?!) 

Tierney Faith (pronounced tear-nee (Tear as in a tear/cry))
(Not a name i would choose just liked the sound of it when i actually heard it the otherday (two girls called Tierney and Faith))


----------



## LillyLee

Tierney Faith

Say: Lovely, a name I considered using
Think: Tierney really was as it's a family name.

Flora Simone


----------



## Lilicat

Flora Simone

Say - Pretty and Unusual
Think - Flora isn't my taste but it's nice and Simone is lovely. 

Eve Katherine


----------



## Sapphire83

Eve Katherine

Say: She is beautiful!
Think: Hmm... I like the names, just not together.

Next name: Mabel Emmeline (pronounced Emme-leen)


----------



## fides

Mabel Emmeline

Say: Oh, how unique!
Think: Those old-fashioned names seem to be quite popular - kinda neat!

Joseph Clay


----------



## jasminemarie

Joseph Clay
Say: Aww, do you ever call him Joey?
Think: That name's alright, Clay always reminds me of earth clay though.

Next name: Lucas Michael


----------



## Taylah

Lucas Michael 
Say - what a cute name my hubby's name is Michael 
Think - Lucas was on my list but I think back to school everyone used to call Lucas - Lucas mucus 

Next name : Harper Ava


----------



## LoolaBear

*Harper Ava*

Say: aw thats nice, Unique
Think: hmm shame the beckhams got there first and i really dont like names that similar sounding endings bit of a mouthful for me.

Esmee (ez-may) Evangeline


----------



## xcharx

Esmee (ez-may) Evangeline

Say - very pretty name! 
Think - how do you say the middle name again? 

Carter Blake 

Cx


----------



## LoolaBear

*Carter Blake*

Say: ooo i have a friend who's son is called that
THink: and i didnt like it then! probably because she spelt it Carta :wacko:


Jacob Colin


----------



## The Alchemist

Jacob Colin
Say: hey, cute name
Think: same....although, Jacob is really popular and Colin is not used enough; Colin's a strong name.

Darrius Pharaoh (yes, like pharaoh of Egypt)


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Wow, unusual!
Think: That poor child! 

Rory Andrew


----------



## Avalanche

Say: Lovely Scottish name.
Think: I hope it's spelled the traditional way, Ruaridh.

Evelyn Claire


----------



## Kittenscales

Say: that's really nice - traditional 
Think: hope they shorten it to eve


Freya Jessica


----------



## ChezTunes

Freya Jessica.

Say: Wow, beautiful names!
Think: I love both names and they flow great together. OH and I both like Freya, and I've always liked Jessica.

Cassidy?

ETA: Girls name :)


----------



## threebirds

Say: thats really cool
Think: is it a boys name or girls name? Its definitely a surname in ireland.

Ayrton Sage


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: Strong name
Think: huh? poor child is named after a herb 

Faith Evangelina


----------



## HazzaB

Faith Evangelina

Say: what a pretty name.
Think: sounds like a film star!

Isabella Brittany


----------



## Sapphire83

Isabella Brittany

Say: Aw, that name really suits her!
Think: Isabella is a beautiful name, not keen on Brittany though.


Next name: Jonas Cameron


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Aw that's nice, Jonas isn't all that usual
Think: Prefer Cameron Jonas! 

Fergus Oliver


----------



## hubblybubbly

Say. That's cool
Think..really that's awesome, love fergus!

Sebastian george


----------



## AngelofTroy

Say: I really like it!
Think: True, but it's a bit posh, (for me anyway!).

Micah (pronounced My-kah) Joseph


----------



## LoolaBear

Say - oooo i love that name
Think - shame i like it more as girls name lol

Lucelia Amelle (loose-e-lee-a a-mell)


----------



## Sapphire83

Micah Joseph

Say: Lovely name!
Think: it really is!


Next name: Anya Danielle


----------



## Sapphire83

LoolaBear said:


> Say - oooo i love that name
> Think - shame i like it more as girls name lol
> 
> Lucelia Amelle (loose-e-lee-a a-mell)

Oops, almost posted at the same time.

Lucelia Amelle

Say: How unique!
Think: Hmmm... Unique yes, not a fan though.


Next name: Anya Danielle


----------



## JellyBeann

Sapphire83 said:


> Anya Danielle

SAY: Ooh, lovely, my cousin is called Anya
THINK: But I know a right cow bag called Danielle


----------



## Sapphire83

JellyBeann said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> Anya Danielle
> 
> SAY: Ooh, lovely, my cousin is called Anya
> THINK: But I know a right cow bag called DanielleClick to expand...

What's the next name, Hun?


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...Oops!!

Elyssa Rose


----------



## Mammatotwo

JellyBeann said:


> haha...Oops!!
> 
> Elyssa Rose

I say- I love that name, my daughter's middle name is rose.

Think: Hmmm I really like that- will put Elyssa on my list as I love Ellie as a nickname:) Not sure that I like the look of the name though. 

New name: Elizabeth Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

Say - What a lovely name very classic, my mums called Elizabeth

Think - i wouldnt have put it with Jade though takes the classiness away from it IMO

Lucy Gabriella Faith


----------



## JellyBeann

LoolaBear said:


> Lucy Gabriella Faith

SAY: Ooh, pretty, it suits her
THINK: That's a bit of an odd combination for me! I like all the names on their own though


Next name...Gemma Leigh


----------



## skc22

Gemma Leigh

Say: What a cute name!
Think: Gemma is lovely, but not keen on Leigh

Violet Isabel


----------



## Sapphire83

Violet Isabel

Say: That's a pretty name!
Think: I like the names, just not keen on the combination of the two.


Next name: Liam Gabriel


----------



## kgrady87

Liam Gabriel

Say: I love it!
Think: I love Liam, Gabriel not so much (maybe because its an ex's name)

Next Name: Landon James


----------



## jasminemarie

I know I already played but I wanna play again :p

Say: That's such an awesome name!
Think: No lies, I've loved Landon since first seeing "A Walk to Remember" and James just flows with it.

New name: Maddison Marie (mer-rie not Mary)


----------



## Mandie

name: maddison marie
say: that has a nice ring to it
think: does the world really need another maddie. so over used.

new name: alexander lee


----------



## ChezTunes

Alexander Lee

Say: Wow, I love it!
Think: I really do love Alexander, it'll never grow old for me. I'm not a fan of Lee though, it seems like a "filler" middle name, saying that - it still flows well.

Jaxon Alexander.


----------



## Mom To 2

Jaxon Alexander

Say: if my baby is a boy we are naming him Jaxon!

Think: love it with Alexander, cute! Mine will be Jaxon Benjamin after hubby.

Makayla May


----------



## The Alchemist

Makayla May
Say: how pretty
Think: not keen on either names. Makayla is okay cute but May, i don't like! 

Jaylin River


----------



## harborsdaddy

Jaylin River
Say: Oh thats cute
Think: not so keen on Jaylin and I know a boy called River.

Harbor Leo


----------



## charleybootS

Harbor Leo

Say: Oooh that's cool

Think: Hmmm Leo is the name of my cat...

Darcy Rebecca


----------



## harborsdaddy

Darcy Rebecca 

Say : Cute name!

Think : It really is a cute name.

Lachlan Cree


----------



## fides

Lachlan Cree

Say: well, congratulations!
Think: oh, my! i don't even know where to begin with that one.

Anna Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

Anna Marie
Say: my best friend's name Anna Marie
Think: I know too many Anna's and I'm slowly beginning to take a liking on Marie.

Beverly Andrea


----------



## SnowGal

Beverly Andrea
Say: What a lovely name!
Think: my cats middle name is Beverly

Rowan Carter


----------



## Sapphire83

Rowan Carter

Say: That name has a nice ring to it.
Think: Not keen on Rowan but Carter is a great name.


Next name: Julia Kaye


----------



## Mandie

name: julia kaye
say: thats a lovely name
think: don't like it at all. boring!!

next name: Brooklyn Renee (girl0


----------



## Rosie.no1

Name: Brooklyn Renee

Say: that's really nice.. I've always liked Brooklyn for a girl.

Think: That's really nice. I like it but I wouldn't choose it myself.

Next name: Aerin Grace (Aerin pronounced like Erin)


----------



## gracia

name:Aerin grace 
Say: what a lovely name!! 
Think:it actually is a nice name but if it was pronounced the way i thought it was (aayrin) not a fan of Erin at all 

Next name:James graham


----------



## kateKate

Name: James Graham

Say: Awwww he's lovely :) 

Think: I prefer Jamie Graham and I've never known a Graham I liked. However it has a nice ring to it :)

Next name: Anna Florence


----------



## mjemma

Name: Anna Florence 

Say: Ah, what a pretty name 

Think: I like Anna but Florence sounds like she was born in the 1930s 

Next name: Isabelle Mia


----------



## Luvmuch

say-- aww thats a sweet name

Think-- meh not my favorite

Emberlyn Rose


----------



## Mammatotwo

Luvmuch said:


> say-- aww thats a sweet name
> 
> Think-- meh not my favorite
> 
> Emberlyn Rose

Say: Rose is my daughter's middle name too!
Think :same and think Emberlyn hmm not sure about that one. Sounds cute though with the two names. 

Name: Jacqueline Claire


----------



## The Alchemist

Jacqueline Claire
Say: cute + proper
Think: same....

Mila Rosalie


----------



## Raelove

Shawn Matthew


----------



## Raelove

oops sorry Mila rosalie
say love it
think awsome name


----------



## maidelyn

Shawn Matthew

Think: Baaaaaaaaaaaa (shaun the sheep from wallace and gromit!)
Say: Something along the lines of it suiting him or other such bland comment!

Emrys (my Oh's favourite, welsh Merlin - hell no in my books!)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Emrys

Say: Ahh that's sweet
Think: did you make that one up?! 

Aerin Rose


----------



## ChezTunes

Aerin Rose

Say: Aww, what a gorgeous name!
Think: I love Erin, but why add the A?

Marlow Wayne (Not a personal choice. OH's future nephew's name)


----------



## Rosie.no1

Marlow

Say: aww, that's cute, it's really different as well..

Think: own personal choice but not for me as I like traditional names for boys.

Farah Grace


----------



## nic18

say : what a lovely name :)
think: like farah! not to sure on grace

lily-ella


----------



## ChezTunes

Lily-Ella

Say: Beautiful.
Think: I've always liked Lily but Lily-Ella seems a mouthful, too many L sounds.

Calliope Rae.

ETA: Cal-i-uh-pee :)


----------



## nic18

say : nice but unusual :)
think :i like rae how do i actually pronounce the first name? 

lyle


----------



## Joyzerelly

Lyle
Say: Thats unusual, I love creative names.
Think: Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup.

Thisbe Mirabelle


----------



## Joyzerelly

Lyle
Say: Thats unusual, I love creative names.
Think: Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup.

Thisbe Mirabelle


----------



## Soccergurl3

Thisbe Mirabelle 

Say: What a unique name!
Think: It just reminds me of a frisbee

Carter James


----------



## palacemommy

Carter James

Say: What a cute name!
Think: Honestly, really like the combo and ages well

Arabella Sophia


----------



## The Alchemist

Arabella Sophia
Say: lovely names
Think: really lovely names, but separately or Sophie instead of SophiA

Alina Brielle


----------



## Sapphire83

Alina Brielle

Say: Lovely, very soft and feminine.
Think: Alina is really pretty, not too keen on Brielle.


Next name: Layla Renee


----------



## thatch

Layla Renee
say: cute!!
think: love the name layla! but renee sounds too old 


next name: Lena Jo


----------



## amytrisha

Lena Jo
Say: Aw bless!
Think: Sounds like something from a video game

Skyla Anne


----------



## Skyy82

Skyla Anne
Say: Wow that's different
Think: its unusual, not sure i'd chose it as our dogs called Skyy

Sebastian Mark


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: Good Strong Name
Think: as above but Mark doesnt seem to fit as well, Sebastian is great though

Jacob Colin


----------



## nic18

say: gorgeous name
think: love jacob, but colin is abit to old

aiden murray


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: Suits Him
Think: ooooo no dont like it at all

Gabriella Charlotte


----------



## Soccergurl3

Gabriella Charlotte

Say: That's a pretty name

Think: I like!

Lilah Jade


----------



## nic18

say: such a girly name how cute
think: its cute really like jade not sure on lilah

Ellie-May


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: such a little cutie
Think: ellie the elephant packed her trunk and made her way to the circus of she went with a trumpety trump, trump trump trump, no wait isnt that nellie the elephant???

Lucy Anabel


----------



## nic18

say: aw that's lovely
think: like lucy, but anabel did i not have a doll called 'baby anabel' when i was younger?

emily


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Aww that's lovely and classic
Thingk: Lovely and classic but I couldn't use it, it's my cousin's name :)

Milly Grace


----------



## nic18

edigirl82 said:


> Say: Aww that's lovely and classic
> Thingk: Lovely and classic but I couldn't use it, it's my cousin's name :)
> 
> Milly Grace

its my cousins name too lol! 

say:i really like it! 
think:love milly, but not to keen on grace 

jack


----------



## Joyzerelly

Jack

Say: Aww that's cute!

Think: It is a cute name but sooo common! Not very much thought gone into that one.

Viola Wren


----------



## amytrisha

Viola Wren
Say: Awwww!
Think: Viola is a really gorgeous name!! Don't like Wren though!

*Holly-Anne*


----------



## LoolaBear

Say - Adorable!
Think - Holly-Anne Holly-Anne aw damn it just going to have to call her Polly-Anna as that is all i can think of now ive heard her name!

Tierney Faith (tia-nee)


----------



## Smudgelicious

Say: oh cool !
Think: Tierney is pronounced 'teer-nee', poor kid. Faith......no.

Jennifer Anne


----------



## Jennifer01

Smudgelicious said:


> Say: oh cool !
> Think: Tierney is pronounced 'teer-nee', poor kid. Faith......no.
> 
> Jennifer Anne

Say:oh cute!
Think:growing up in the 80s with this name has been tortuous. Hopefully the name has died down do this kid won't be one of a million Jennifer's!!!

Charlie Elizabeth (a girl obvs)


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: don't like charlie for a girl and elizabeth is to old fashioned now 

millie


----------



## xteepeex

Say: lovely name
Think: is it becoming too common?

Jamie (boy)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

xteepeex said:


> Say: lovely name
> Think: is it becoming too common?
> 
> Jamie (boy)

say: That's lovely. so Adorable.
think: he or she??

Aniyah


----------



## Rosie.no1

Aniyah

Say: that's a beautiful name
Think: thats a beautiful name! Even shortened to Ani, its very cute.

Erica Grace


----------



## NatalieGrace

Erica Grace
Say "Very classy and timeless"
Think "I really do like it. I don't think I'd choose Erica, but it sounds great with Grace and Grace is one of my all time favorites"

Claire Ann


----------



## Rosie.no1

HappyAnjeL said:


> xteepeex said:
> 
> 
> Say: lovely name
> Think: is it becoming too common?
> 
> Jamie (boy)
> 
> say: That's lovely. so Adorable.
> think: he or she??
> 
> AniyahClick to expand...

Do you pronounce Aniyah An-eye-yah or An-ee-yah?


----------



## Smudgelicious

NatalieGrace said:


> Erica Grace
> Say "Very classy and timeless"
> Think "I really do like it. I don't think I'd choose Erica, but it sounds great with Grace and Grace is one of my all time favorites"
> 
> Claire Ann

Say: what a pretty name
Think: Dull as dishwater but I like Ann(with an e), it's my mums, mine and my dds middle name.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Oops !

Sloane Catherine


----------



## charleybootS

Say: Haven't heard that before, it's different
Think: Sloane....hear that and think of Sloane Square which is an area in London. Not keen on Catherine at all, old fashioned

Avery Grace


----------



## nic18

say: unusual name but nice
think: who would call there child avery? like grace though :)

holly may


----------



## c.m.c

holly may
say- how pretty- was she born around christmas time?

think- i hope she wasnt a christmas baby- i had a baby on christmas day and we met 4 holly's and I now think its cheesy- IMO


Pippa Willow


----------



## Raelove

Pippa Willow

say: pretty name
think: actually kinda like it


Regina Marie


----------



## Smudgelicious

Say: I like it !
Think: I really do. Regina's a great name, though I don't like Marie.

Justice Ashton (personally I think this is one of the worst names ever, but I do know this kid)


----------



## edigirl82

Say: Wow, unusual
Think: Yikes!!!

George Henry


----------



## nic18

say:aww it suits him!
think: george a very common name and henry the hoover!

sophia may


----------



## mummytokeelie

Say: same as my lo middle name
Think really like sophia
Next keelie may


----------



## nic18

say: aw that's lovely! 
think: i really like it :)

emily rose


----------



## c.m.c

emily rose

say- aww thats a pretty name
think- it actually is really pretty but somehow i cant stop thinking of 'the exorcism of emily rose'


Ava Jane


----------



## Sapphire83

Ava Jane

Say: Great choice!
Think: Ava is pretty, Jane- meh...


Next name: Carolina (Caro-Lee-nah) Belle


----------



## starstarstar

Carolina Belle

Say: Cute, dont get many Carolina's and Belle is lovely
Think : Automatically start singing the song 'Oh Carolina' lol! Why not Carol-I-na? Genuinely love Belle

Eva Maggie


----------



## pollywolly123

Eva Maggie

Say: Lovely, Maggie is cute!
Think : About the simpsons ...

Marisa Monique


----------



## Sapphire83

Marisa Monique

Say: Has a nice ring to it!
Think: Marisa could grow on me...


Next name: Nicholas Dean


----------



## Rosie.no1

Nicholas Dean

Say: aww, that's nice..
Think: it's fine, but I really don't like Dean personally.

New name: Elijah


----------



## LillyLee

Elijah

Say: what a strong name
Think: biblical names are becoming so popular

Hailey Nichole


----------



## Rosie.no1

Hailey Nicole

Say: I don't know any Hailey's it's good to have a mire uncommon name.
Think: Meh, really not very keen if I'm honest.

New name: 

Zachary Adam


----------



## J04NN4

Zachary Adam

Say: Lovely!
Think: I genuinely really like it. Classic but without being too common.

Luna May


----------



## Tigerlily01

Say: How pretty!
Think: It really is pretty...but reminds me a bit of of Luna (Loony) Lovegood from Harry Potter.

Riley Kade (boy)


----------



## Julien6299

Riley Kade
Say: cute...my nieces name is Riley
Think: might be a tad girls

Name: Maelyn Louise


----------



## dizzy65

Say: very cute

think: very odd

Savannah


----------



## fides

Savannah

Say: Well, she's precious!
Think: Savannah, Georgia? 


New Name: Kaytrin


----------



## Sapphire83

Kaytrin

Say: That's unique!

Think: Not my cup of tea...


Next name: Keira


----------



## Wriggley

Keira

Say - aww thats a nice name
Think - reminds me of eastenders

Esmee Keely


----------



## pinkribbon

Wriggley said:


> Keira
> 
> Say - aww thats a nice name
> Think - reminds me of eastenders
> 
> Esmee Keely

Say: esmée is a lovely name
Think: too many e's in that name. 

Johnathan George


----------



## nic18

say: lovely.
think: so common

Sophia May


----------



## alibaba24

i LOVE this thread such giggles reading it!!


----------



## pinkribbon

nic18 said:


> say: lovely.
> think: so common
> 
> Sophia May

Say: Lovely!
Think: I actually do think it's nice! Sophia is lovely, it's just a shame it's so common.

Lily Mae

Also just a note: these aren't named I've used/thinking about using I'm just randomly coming up with them! :haha:


----------



## nic18

say: love it
think: love it because its what i want to call my daughter!

rylan james


----------



## pinkribbon

nic18 said:


> say: love it
> think: love it because its what i want to call my daughter!
> 
> rylan james

say: oh rylan is unusual
think: are you watching xfactor??? :rofl:

Jennifer Joan


----------



## nic18

i am :haha:

say: nice its suits her
think: just no.

Emma


----------



## pinkribbon

:thumbup: :haha: He reminds me so much of my brother's gay friend!

Say: Emma is a classic name.
Think: I neither like or dislike it, it's just a bit plain for me.

Katie Morgan


----------



## nic18

say: gorgeous
think: i like it, just normal :)

Lyle


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: That's unusual
Think: As in Tate and Lyle sugar?

Anna Rebecca


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: Nice name!
Think: reminds me of the sugar company Tate and Lyle!

Next: Keeley May


----------



## pinkribbon

Bevziibubble said:


> Think: reminds me of the sugar company Tate and Lyle!
> 
> :rofl: same thing came to my mind.
> 
> say: That's unique!
> think: I do actually think Keeley is okay, it's just not my taste!
> 
> Maisie Rose


----------



## Claireyh

Say: Beautiful name
Think: Beautiful name, it really is!!

New Name: Leo Christopher

Xxx


----------



## AnthonysMommy

Leo Christopher

Say: awww, thats cute!
Think: It is cute, but I prefer Christopher Leo

Next Name: Kaylie Mackenzie


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: like kaylie not mackenzie

Olivia May


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: Oh so pretty
Think: god sake not another May/Mae/Mai middle name, boring now

Malachi George


----------



## nic18

say: unusual
think: i don't even know how u say that first name george mleh to common

Jay


----------



## Bevziibubble

say: that's a nice name
Think: I wonder what it's short for? 


Nancy


----------



## nic18

say: lovely
think: remind me of old women

Rosie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name, so pretty
Think: lovely name, so pretty - I really do love the name Rosie!

Daisy


----------



## LoolaBear

nic18 said:


> say: unusual
> think: i don't even know how u say that first name george mleh to common
> 
> Jay

Just so you know its pronounced mal-a-kye or mal-a-key :winkwink: hebrew meaning for my messanger - quite a popular name - is also a biblical name

Malachi, which also means angel, has biblical references as it is the name of the last prophet who features in the Old Testament. Due to this fact he is known as the &#8216;seal of the prophets&#8217;. The Book of Malachi is actually said to be the final book in the Old Testament. 

so is actually quite an old name - not a new unique/wacky/made up name - just so you know, i like to inform people, just incase its the name for them (so the info is not just pointed at you but for others who may also have had the same thoughts as you) (hope im not coming across as a cow as i really dont mean it like that)


Daisy
say: aw cute
Think: urgh dont like flower names - big chav tradition round here

Callie Annabeth


----------



## nic18

(i know your not coming over as a cow :)! its nice to hear names i've never heard before, & it's nice you came back and explained it to me so thank you :) )

say: very pretty
think: like callie! annabeth reminds me of a doll i had annabell.

Sophia


----------



## LoolaBear

phew good, sometimes when i explain things i can seem like a cow lol

Sophia

Say: such a beautiful name!
Think: shame it was number 1 on the list for child most likely to be a brat names! as i do think its a very pretty name

Georgia


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her :) i like it.
think: i really do like it :)! 

Robyn :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Say: I like it!

Think: I'd never use it as it's OH's cousins name, but I do think it's nice!

Lexi


----------



## nic18

say: i like it
think: i do like it reminds me of lola of eastenders 

erin


----------



## ChezTunes

Erin.

Say - What a pretty name.
Think - I really like it!! My friend is naming his DD this! Seems all the girls names I love begin with E... :haha:

Kennedy.


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: reminds me of a primary school teacher called mrs.kennedy she was a witch! 

evie :)


----------



## Elisianna

Evie

Say: What a cute name!
Think: Cute name. I wonder if it's short for anything. 

William Gregory


----------



## ChezTunes

William Gregory.

Say - Oh, lovely. Traditional.
Think - William will never get old for me. I'm not sure I'd ever use but I do like it.

Zachary Elliot.


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: that's nice
Think: I prefer just Zac.

Matilda


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: reminds me of the film matilda. don't like it

Harry James


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: Gorgeous name
Think; both names too nice to be used in one name - I'd have one boy called Harry and one called James :D

Jessica


----------



## LunaRose

Say: Oh that's pretty ..
Think: .. but a little ordinary.


Dylan William


----------



## AnthonysMommy

Dylan William

Say: i like it, not to popular, but not to uncommon
Think: what i said was true, but I knew a Dylan Williams in school and he was a creepy bloak lol

Alexiana Brooke (prn: uh-LEX-ee-AH-na if ur wondering, like Juliana, but with Alexia)


----------



## Claireyh

Say: That sounds like a hollywood actress in the making!
Think: sounds like 2 names squished together, couldn't decide between the 2, think i like it though

Next name: Archie John

Xxx


----------



## Rosie.no1

Archie John

Say: that's a really nice solid scottish name
Think: exactly what I said!


New name: Zachary


----------



## LunaRose

Say: That's a lovely name, it suits him.
Think: I really do like the name!


Amelie Eva


----------



## Quackquack99

Amelia Eva

Say: that is a cute name.

Think: i really love Eva.

Kara Francesca


----------



## xx Emily xx

Kara Francesca

Say: wow that's a really pretty name

Think: it really is!!

Evelyn Mae


----------



## Taylorr

Say: Awww Mae is my daughters middle name, she is Isla Mae

Think: Not sure about Evelyn but Evie is a cute nickname :)

Merryn Grace


----------



## Sapphire909

Merryn Grace

Say: That's cute
Think: Merryn- different and sounds feminine. Grace is classic and cute.

Ava Louise


----------



## Sapphire83

Ava Louise

Say: Such a pretty name!
Think: I really like Ava, not too keen on Louise though.


Next name: Pauline


----------



## LoolaBear

Say: thats nice
Think: Yuk yuk yuk, but hey ho she likes it

Evangeline Grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Says "what a pretty name"
Thinks " pretty name but I prefer short first names"

Isla


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: that's a beautiful name
Think: it really is, but OH doesn't agree :(

Nevaeh


----------



## ChezTunes

Nevaeh.

Say: Oooh, nice! The singer of one of my old favourite bands made that name popular! (After mentioning it on MTV)
Think: I really don't like it.

Sonny?


----------



## Sapphire909

Sonny

Say: Cute, that's different
Think: Sonny and Cher

Bennett (boy)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: nice name
Think: Ive not heard that used as a first name before but it works :)


Lola Grace


----------



## ChezTunes

Lola Grace.

Say: Aww, so cute!
Think: Lola really has something cutesy about it. Grace had grown old on me.

Calliope Josephine?


----------



## maidelyn

Calliope Josephine

Say: That's unusual - how did you choose it?
Think: I like Calliope but the only Josephine I know is a bitch!

Emrys James (Welsh version of Merlin which OH likes)


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Say: * That's a unique name, I've never heard it before.
*Think: * I hate it! I'm not even 100% sure I'm pronouncing it right. I do like James though.

Emily Michelle


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: Emily is such a classic name
Think: Emily is nice but a little plain for me and I hate the name Michelle, it immediately makes me think of someone I don't like so that name is ruined for me purely on that. :dohh:

Anna Rebecca


----------



## fides

Say: aww, what a beautiful name!
Think: it really is, and flows nicely


new name: Michael Dean


----------



## Sapphire909

Michael Dean

Say: What a nice name.
Think: Michael is a little plain, but the names sound like nice, normal masculine names.

Ryker Anna


----------



## skc22

Ryker Anna

Say: .....oh right... well, she is just gorgeous!!
Think: Ryker is far to masculine and harsh sounding for a girl, and Anna is just ok

Jasmine Jade


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: I've never met a Jasmine before
Think: too many J's for me

Hannah Kate


----------



## Sapphire909

Hannah Kate

Say: Love the name!
Think: I really do.Sweet and feminine names.

Lyla Jane


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Say:* Aww, that's a combination of my two nieces names.
*Think:* I like the name. :)

Jayden Michael


----------



## xx Emily xx

Jayden Michael

Say: aww lovely he's gorgeous
Think: I like Michael but hear too many Jaydens now

Rupert James


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Say: Lovely classic name

Think: It is a classic but I wouldnt chose it and it makes me think of Rupert bear.

Jade Isabella


----------



## Sapphire83

Jade Isabella

Say: How pretty!
Think: Very pretty indeed, would have switched the two names though.


Next name: Julian


----------



## SnowGal

Julian
Say: oh thats nice!
Think: I knew a julian in highschool, he was a jerk so people called him julie

Tobin Jude


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Say: Not hear that name before but its lovely.

Think: do actually like both names.


Coralie May


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think: lovely name, not heard the first name before 


Leanne Chloe


----------



## Sapphire909

Leanne Chloe

Say: Sweet name.
Think: Those names actually flow together quite nicely.

Karter Matthew


----------



## maidelyn

Karter Matthew

Say: How very american! 
Think: I'd presume it was Carter which is bad enough but with a K even worse, Matthew is just dull

Angharad mair (another of my beloved's welsh choices!:wacko:)


----------



## nic18

say: suits it
think: weird, and i can't pronounce it.

Ella Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Say: cute
Think: classic name and cute.

Connie Louise


----------



## Jarenk

say: You don't hear many "Connie" names anymore.
Think: does anyone else smell moth balls?

RaeJean Eleanor


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: I've never met a RaeJean before!
Think: RaeJean together as one name is far too much for me, but I really like the name Eleanor. 

Jarred Stephen


----------



## Sapphire909

Jarred Stephen

Say: That's cute
Think: I don't know anyone with the name Jarred, it's different although not my taste. Stephen is a good middle name.

Hannah Pearl


----------



## nic18

say: its gorgeous
think: like jarred, stephen is to common now i think.

Hayley Anne


----------



## Jarenk

Sapphire909 said:


> Jarred Stephen
> 
> Say: That's cute
> Think: I don't know anyone with the name Jarred, it's different although not my taste. Stephen is a good middle name.
> 
> Hannah Pearl

say: what a cute name!
Think: I like Hannah, and I like Pearl, not sure how I like the two together, though.



nic18 said:


> say: its gorgeous
> think: like jarred, stephen is to common now i think.
> 
> Hayley Anne

Say: I have always liked the name Hayley
Think: I am in love with this name!


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: I love the name Hayley
Think: I love the name Hayley, but prefer Haley or Hailey 

Imogen Faith


----------



## nic18

say: love imogen :) very nice
think: really do like imogen not so much faith

Mikayla


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: it suits her
Think: not fond of mikayla, especially that spelling it looks softer spelt michaela

Honey Blossom haha:)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Say: aww thats cute 
Think: sounds a bit like a hippie name & its so common now to have nature names. 

Maci Louise


----------



## Sapphire909

Maci Louise

Say: How sweet
Think: Maci is ok, I like Louise, but don't know if they flow together

Colton Evan


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: Colton is unusual
Think: I actually think Colton is alright and could definitely grow on me, but it sounds very American and I don't think I could ever use it

Penelope


----------



## palacemommy

Penelope

Say: how pretty!
Think: I never would have thought about this name but seems like it's getting more popular now especially among celebrities.

Arabella


----------



## Jessica28

Arabella 


Say: Awww...That's such a sweet name.

Think: It's different but I like it.

Ashley Kadence


----------



## LaylaShawn

Ashley Kadence

Say: That's a pretty name.

Think: I've always liked the name Ashley. 

Sydney Danielle


----------



## AnthonysMommy

Sydney Danielle

Say: I really like it!!
Think: The more I hear Sydney, the more I like it...

Anthony James


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: that's nice, it suits him
Think: those names go well together, I especially love the name James

Harry George


----------



## xx Emily xx

Harry George

Say: what a lovely classic name
Think: it really is gorgeous

Aerin Rose (air-rin)


----------



## LoolaBear

6/10 I prefer Erin/Eryn spelling but still a pretty name

Cadence Hope


----------



## pinkribbon

Say; that's beautiful
Think; that is beautiful, I think Cadence is a really 'proper' posh name.

Dexter 

(these names are literally the first names that come to mind!)


----------



## ChezTunes

Dexter - 10/10 ~ This is what we'll be naming this LO if it's a boy!

(Sometime I just pick a name that comes right to me too. Sometimes it's a name I like, and sometimes it's something I've heard recently.)

*Kennedy Margaret?* <- Came to me in a dream! DD's name was inspired by my mom's parents' names, and this name was inspired by OH's grandparents. In the dream we called her Maggie for short...


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: Kennedy is unusual
Think: all I can think is presidents with both those names!

Btw, I think Dexter is an amazing boys name, genuinely :thumbup:


----------



## Jarenk

ChezTunes said:


> Dexter - 10/10 ~ This is what we'll be naming this LO if it's a boy!
> 
> (Sometime I just pick a name that comes right to me too. Sometimes it's a name I like, and sometimes it's something I've heard recently.)
> 
> *Kennedy Margaret?* <- Came to me in a dream! DD's name was inspired by my mom's parents' names, and this name was inspired by OH's grandparents. In the dream we called her Maggie for short...

Say: What a strong name!
Think: Margaret is a great name, too.

Masen Levi


----------



## Elisianna

Masen Levi

Say: I love the name Levi!
Think: Pretty indifferent to Masen as a name... but I have a coworker with an adorable son named Mason.

Alexandra Cathryn


----------



## Sapphire83

Alexandra Cathryn

Say: That's a beautiful name! Very classy.
Think: I like it a lot!


Next name: Gloria


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Gloria

Say: wow suits her
think: not sure I like it, very old fashioned.

Aaron.


----------



## nic18

aaron

say: aw lovley
think: nice and simple i like it

Ruby


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: Ruby is a lovely name
Think: Ruby was our girls name choice until it got so popular and ruined it for us

Helena Rose


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her :)
think: like rose, not so much helena

Chloe


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: she's adorable
Think: I actually really like the name Chloe, but someone I went to school with is all I can think about and she was crazy! 

Rachael Elizabeth


----------



## Sapphire83

Rachael Elizabeth

Say: Well, hello Rachael Elizabeth!
Think: Not a fan of Rachael at all. 

P.S. I love the name Helena Rose!


Next name: Daniel


----------



## maidelyn

Daniel

Say: Lion's den or 007?
Think: Boooooooooooooring although it does bring Daniel Craig to mind :D

Caerwyn James (another of OH's weird welshy names)


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: it suits him
Think: how the hell do I pronounce that?!? I love James however!

Kimberley Sarah-Jane


----------



## babyplease81

pinkribbon said:


> Say: it suits him
> Think: how the hell do I pronounce that?!? I love James however!
> 
> Kimberley Sarah-Jane

Say: Aww cute!
Think: Don't like Kimberly and the whole name is waaaaay to long.


Sadie Lila


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: I've never met a sadie before she's lovely
Think: sadie reminds me of a golden Labrador for some reason. I like Lila but spelt Lyla

Mackenzie 

(I'm really running out of names at this point :haha:)


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: sounds so chavvy to me

Ella Jade

(i'm running out of names also!)


----------



## Jarenk

nic18 said:


> say: it suits her
> think: sounds so chavvy to me
> 
> Ella Jade
> 
> (i'm running out of names also!)

Say: what a princess!
think: I LOVE the name Ella, but I like Mae for a middle name better

Lilac Jade

EDIT: HAHA, I wondered why "Jade" was stuck in my head! I just re-read the post and discovered why.

How about:

Annabelle Lee


----------



## nic18

Jarenk said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> say: it suits her
> think: sounds so chavvy to me
> 
> Ella Jade
> 
> (i'm running out of names also!)
> 
> Say: what a princess!
> think: I LOVE the name Ella, but I like Mae for a middle name better
> 
> Lilac Jade
> 
> EDIT: HAHA, I wondered why "Jade" was stuck in my head! I just re-read the post and discovered why.
> 
> How about:
> 
> Annabelle LeeClick to expand...

Ella May is what i want to call my little girl (if i have one :haha:)

Say: gorgeous
think: reminds me of the plastic doll baby annabelle and Lee is OH's mum's name and i dislike her :(!

Sophie shannon


----------



## robinator

SAY: Pretty name!
THINK: Good Lord, another Sophie....

Talitha Jane (that's right, with an "l")


----------



## nic18

say:aw lovely
think: never heard it before, but reminds me of tabitha and a cat 

Taylor Natasha


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Say: Ohh, My cousins name is Taylor. Shes so cute.

Think: It really is a pretty name.

Kylie Morgan


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: that's a cool name
Think: probably reminds me of Kylie Minogue the singer lol, but good name 

Patrick


----------



## charleosgirl

say-nice name
think-not one I'd choose not a fan of the shortened Pat


----------



## bumblebeexo

I personally like Patrick, but it does remind me of Spongebob Squarepants :haha:

Luca Alexander


----------



## Jarenk

bumblebeexo said:


> I personally like Patrick, but it does remind me of Spongebob Squarepants :haha:
> 
> Luca Alexander


Say: OH, I really like Luca! I've only known one.
Think: It's not used often enough.

Eleanor Mae


----------



## fides

Say: What a classy name!
think: same. :)


new name: Thomas Christopher


----------



## Jarenk

fides said:


> Say: What a classy name!
> think: same. :)
> 
> 
> new name: Thomas Christopher

Say: that's such a great name.
Think: reminds me of Winnie the Pooh.

New name: Leonard James


----------



## AnthonysMommy

Leonard James

Say: you cna make a lot of nn with that---Leo, Lenny, LJ
Think: I do not like Leonard at all...but I love James for a middle name---my sons middle name is James!!

Next Name: Lacey Kate


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: that's nice
Think: that is nice :) names go well together

Peyton Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

Say: aww that's pretty
Think: I LOVE Peyton and Elizabeth but not sure they go together

Aerin Eve


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: that's a lovely girly name
Think: too many 'e' soundings together for me

Conor Michael


----------



## Smudgelicious

Say: great name !

think: Love Conor, but needs 2 n's ! I have a Connor ! Michael....bleh.

Frederick Taylor


----------



## MrsAmk

Smudgelicious said:


> Say: great name !
> 
> think: Love Conor, but needs 2 n's ! I have a Connor ! Michael....bleh.
> 
> Frederick Taylor

Say: Oh, cute!

Think: Poor kid....Fredericks of Hollywood comes to mind

Ezra Micheal


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: that's nice.
Think: I prefer Fred or Freddie 


Leanne Chloe


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her :)
think: love chloe, leanne not so much 

hollie marie


----------



## MrsAmk

Say: sweet!

Think: same

Skylar Joy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: ooh my daughter's called Holly!
Think: I prefer it spelt 'Holly'


Hannah Elizabeth


----------



## nic18

skylar joy

say:beautiful
think: like skylar not joy

hannah elizabeth
say: gorgeous
think: hannah mleh bland. elizabeth good strong middle name

Lisa Marie


----------



## MrsAmk

nic18 said:


> skylar joy
> 
> say:beautiful
> think: like skylar not joy
> 
> hannah elizabeth
> say: gorgeous
> think: hannah mleh bland. elizabeth good strong middle name
> 
> Lisa Marie

Say: Aww
Think: Not a fan

Silas John


----------



## nic18

say: suits hiim
think: never heard of silas and john is boring.

Erica


----------



## Bevziibubble

say: nice name 
Think: a bit bland 


Margaret


----------



## nic18

say: my granny's name is margaret!
think: its ok for a middle name but obv reminds me of my granny! nice if shortened to maggie!

Jamie-Lee


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: I like that name
Think: that's a real cute name


Janey Louise


----------



## nic18

say: really suits her
think: not keen on janey but love louise

Natasha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think: lovely name


Harriet


----------



## nic18

say: thats gorgeous
think: the more i hear babies getting called this the more i'm starting to warm to it!

Tyler Joe


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: great name
Think: I love Tyler but Joe is a bit plain


David Robert


----------



## nic18

say: good strong names
think: strong names, but make me both think of middle aged men

Shelly Ann


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: nice name
Think: I've not heard the name shelly for ages

Susan Jane


----------



## nic18

say: how nice :)
think: susan reminds me of middle aged women :dohh: jane is a nice middle name

Lila


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: pretty name 
Think: where have I heard that name before - I'm sure someone was called that in Sweet Valley High!

Georgina


----------



## nic18

say: its lovely
think: i do like it! although reminded me of georgina off towie.

Mia


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think: lovely name but so common these days

Kayleigh


----------



## nic18

say: lovely
think: i do like 

Misha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: that's a nice name
Think: hmm not too keen!

Laura Jayne


----------



## BabyB2

Say: that's nice
Think: that's plain

Esmé Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

Say: that's pretty
Think: i really like laura but jane is rather plain

Arthur James


----------



## xx Emily xx

Esme rose 

Say: that's beautiful
Think: it really is!!

Arthur James


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: James is my favourite boys name :)
Think: would sound better with James as first name and Arthur as a middle name 

Gabrielle May


----------



## xx Emily xx

(James Arthur is on the xfactor!!)

Gabriella May

Say: that's a really pretty girly name
Think: I love it! It's on my list but hubby said no!

Henry Eric


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name 
Think: Henry is one of my favourite names 


Chloe Marie


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: cute!
Think: the name is okay and I like Chloe but put off because of someone I went to school with.

Theo George


----------



## xx Emily xx

Say: that's adorable, you don't hear many Theo's!
Think: lovely!

Alistair James


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name 
Think: I like James but Alistair is a little old fashioned 


Violet Ella


----------



## ChezTunes

Violet Ella.

Say: Beautiful names!
Think: They really are, but not together... or at least not in that order. Nutella or Fruitella came to mind. Violet is gorgeous and is really growing on me!

Korben?


----------



## nic18

say: how cute
think: reminds me of corbin bleu.

Lily Anna


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely
Think: very feminine 


Emily Leah


----------



## nic18

say: its gorgeous!
think: emily is one of my top girls names & 'lee' is OHs mums name :) goes well

Michelle


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: great name 
Think: Michelle was my parents second choice of name for me!


Rebecca


----------



## nic18

say: it suits her
think: to plain for me

Hayley Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think: Rose is such a pretty name

Samantha Beth


----------



## nic18

say: how nice
think: don't like samantha & beth remind me of my great aunt!

Amelia


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think lovely name!


Lois


----------



## nic18

say:its gorgeous
think: i do kind of like it 

sophia


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: love it
Think: one of my favourite names :)

Carrie-Anne


----------



## nic18

say:how lovely
think: nah don't like it

Brooklyn Jade


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say - lovely name
Think - I love the name Jade 

Charlotte Marie


----------



## nic18

say: gorgeous
think: gorgeous! love the middle name marie

Aliyah


----------



## Jarenk

nic18 said:


> say: gorgeous
> think: gorgeous! love the middle name marie
> 
> Aliyah

say: what a unique name!
think: I really like it!

Autumn Elaine


----------



## The Alchemist

Jarenk said:


> Autumn Elaine

Say: cute names
Think: they are....but just don't think Elaine flows with Autumn. 

Carmen Elise


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: that's a pretty name
Think: nice unique name 


Kerrie Beth


----------



## amytrisha

Say: how sweet :)
Think: don't really like kerrie & my niece is called Beth (love that name)

Conor Stephen


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: lovely name
Think: prefer the names the other way round! :)

Alicia Rose


----------



## amytrisha

Say: That's adorable
Think: I actually love it!

LilyAnne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: such a pretty name!
Think: gorgeous name, so feminine sounding 


Patience


----------



## CloverMouse

Patience 

Say: Aww that's pretty

Think: a bit trashy and strippery


Abriella Jane


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: gorgeous name
Think: gorgeous name, love Jane as a middle name

Beverley Anne


----------



## Jessica28

Say: Ohh...That's uncommon but sweet.

Think: What a sin to name a child that.

Gianna Alexis


----------



## Bevziibubble

Say: great name 
Think: I prefer Alexis as a first name 

Jennifer Rose


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: cute!
Think: Jennifer is boring and I love rose but it's so common

Kieron Cole


----------



## maidelyn

Kieron cole

Think: Sounds like a footballer!
Say: It suits him! (my standard reply when I'm not keen on a name!) :p

Geraint James


----------



## ChezTunes

Geraint James.

Say: Oh, nice. I only know one Geraint.
Think: My mom's cousin is called Geraint. I'm not keen on it. James is way too common but I guess it's a good strong middle name.

Josephine Harlow?


----------



## Jessica28

3/10

Say: Thats cute.

Think: Who names their kid Josephine?

Rhianna Diane


----------



## ChezTunes

Rhianna Diane.

Say: That's such a pretty name.
Think: Not keen on Diane but it goes well with Rhianna. Even though it's not the same spelling, I just think of the singer.

Rhiannon Eleri (ell-AIR-ee)


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: she's lovely, dead cute
Think: don't like either of those names. Eleri just makes me think of celery

Kailen Sommah


----------



## The Alchemist

Kailen Sommah
Say: Kailen's cute but never heard of Sommah? What's the origin and meaning?
Think: I really am curious about that second name. 

Kamran Jax


----------



## peanut56

Say: Oh, how unique!
Think: That child is going to spend their whole life correcting people on the spelling of their name!

Maya Olivia


----------



## pinkribbon

The Alchemist said:


> Kailen Sommah
> Say: Kailen's cute but never heard of Sommah? What's the origin and meaning?
> Think: I really am curious about that second name.
> 
> Kamran Jax

It's supposed to be said like summer? One of my friends named her daughter this and until she actually said Kailen Summer I thought it was actually pronounced Kailen Sommah :dohh:


----------



## LaylaShawn

peanut56 said:


> Say: Oh, how unique!
> Think: That child is going to spend their whole life correcting people on the spelling of their name!
> 
> Maya Olivia

Say: Pretty name!
Think: I really like that name!

Brooke


----------



## Sapphire83

Brooke

Say: Love it!
Think: Love it!


Leon


----------



## Phantom

Leon
Say: Oh how cute!
Think: That was that nerdy mouse on a kids' cartoon, yuck

Ansel Harvey


----------



## Amy_T

My first go at this game but it's fab! 

Name - Ansel Harvey

Say - aaw bless him, he's gorgeous (avoid commenting on the name)
Think - I know someone with a surname Ansel (although I am in the UK), Harvey is ok, my cousin's name and fairly popular. 

Next name - Eleanor Jayne


----------



## stacie-leigh

Think : Eleanor, what a classy name. There is much more potential for the middle name, Jayne is boring.

Say : Oh wow, Eleanor is a beautiful name 

Adelaide Freya Hope


----------



## The Alchemist

stacie-leigh said:


> Think : Eleanor, what a classy name. There is much more potential for the middle name, Jayne is boring.
> 
> Say : Oh wow, Eleanor is a beautiful name
> 
> Adelaide Freya Hope

Say: Cute name for a cute little girl
Think: gosh, not a fan of multiple names, but cute names

Alexandra Cherie


----------



## pinkribbon

Say: Alexandra is so cute!
Think: Like Alexandra and all the nicknames that can go with it, not keen on cherie it's just a bit too much for me for some reason even though I can't say why :dohh:

Phoenix Kate


----------



## Phantom

Phoenix Kate
Say: Oh what a sweet little girl!
Think: Love Kate, not too keen on Pheonix

Ramona Belle


----------



## CloverMouse

Ramona Belle 

Say : Cute name, suits her

Think : Ramona and Beezus... no thanks

Alizae Anne


----------



## AonTaistealai

Alizae Anne

Say: that's a fun combination of modern and classic
Think: completely true, but isn't Alize (which is how I pronounce Alizae) a type of alcohol? The combo almost clashes. 

Ava Simone


----------

